# Bibs!



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

These are so cute, I just had to share:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/41744115/he ... a-dots-bib

I so wish I knew someone that was expecting!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww! That's adorable! I wish I could buy it, my sister's expecting another boy in November. Buuuut I don't think I can justify spending $14 on a bib. :lol: I do plan to try to find some other hedgie-decorated clothes for this little guy though!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those cute bibs made me think of this other piece of hedgehog paraphernalia:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/49504683/he ... c&includes[]=tags

I wish I had the time and skill to make one!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That bib is adorable!!!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

If these are still available when my brother's first baby comes around (whenever that'll be) I'll so buy one for them.


----------

